
I bought some awful light bulbs so you don't have to (2016) - hazz99
https://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/40397.html
======
PhantomGremlin
This is a short article that gives us a glimpse of how bad things currently
are in the Internet Of Shit.

The penultimate paragraph: _So, in summary: it 's a device that infringes my
copyright, gives you root access in response to trivial credentials, has
access control that depends entirely on nobody ever looking at the packets, is
sufficiently poorly implemented that you can crash both it and the bulbs, has
a cloud access protocol that has no security whatsoever and also acts as an
easy mechanism for people to circumvent your network security. This may be the
single worst device I've ever bought._

~~~
mjg59
Having bought a bunch of IoT stuff since then - these are probably still the
single worst device I've ever bought, with the possible exception of the
Bluetooth bike lock that had a hardcoded backdoor unlock code.

------
bufferoverflow
There's a Russian guy who tests lamps. It's in russian, but should be easy
enough to figure out.

[http://lamptest.ru/results/](http://lamptest.ru/results/)

~~~
kencausey
Not exactly reviews but BigClive 'disassembles' devices, especially lights and
investigates the circuits. That said, I don't remember any IOT devices.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/bigclivedotcom](https://www.youtube.com/user/bigclivedotcom)

------
otterley
(2016)

